# HARC rd 2 coming up in 2 weeks at Mikes(Gulf Coast Raceway)



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

July 21st. 
Bring the rc vehicles,no worry about rain outs. We should have a large crowd making for some excellent racing and just hanging out with the crowd!!!!! Lets pack the place!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

IM THERE!!! just got a new buggy today!! Hyper 7 PCR PRO!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i had one that was a good car you should like it!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i already had the PBS RTR so i know its a great buggy. just more carbon fiber, better shock towers and WAY more steering


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's the car I got started with too! I beat the hell out of it!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

yup. my first 1/8. got tired of the rear shock towers bending. lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm there. Gettin' the evil eye for racing 2 weekends in a row, but I'm there.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

does anybody have an extra PT theyll let me borrow for the race?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so my buggy is all ready to go!! now i just got to get my parts buggy together


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i will get to run this one jeff is calling the race cant wait i run so much better at our track should be fun.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what all are you running phil?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> i will get to run this one jeff is calling the race


yea


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> what all are you running phil?


what classes?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

just 1/8 this time


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

o ok. you run exp. rite?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not sure if I will be there or not. I need to get some more fuel through the new motor. I'd like to run the 18r with the mamba setup to see how it runs. Maybe I can just bring it with me and run it on the on-road track at mikes between rounds.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> I'm not sure if I will be there or not. I need to get some more fuel through the new motor. I'd like to run the 18r with the mamba setup to see how it runs. Maybe I can just bring it with me and run it on the on-road track at mikes between rounds.


It was great meeting ya yesterday and glad to see you here on 2Cool.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Gary. As you can see I have been a member here since '05 lol.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Jerry You Running This One?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> i will get to run this one jeff is calling the race cant wait i run so much better at our track should be fun.


If you run better at our track. I hate to see how you run at other tracks. Probably not. Im retired to bench racing now.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Just Say Your Scared It's Ok


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank's For The Sticky!!!


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

im racing expert buggy and truggy. BE READY FOR A CAN OF WHOOOOP *****$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sportsman buggy!! WOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

MONEY = SPEED said:


> im racing expert buggy and truggy. BE READY FOR A CAN OF WHOOOOP *****$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!!


When did you bump up to expert? Dang it has been a while since i been to the track.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Upon further review I won't be there. Alyssa is going on a trip with my parents and they moved the departure to the 25th. This weekend will be the last one she's in town for 2 1/2 weeks, so I'm hanging with her.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

MONEY = SPEED said:


> im racing expert buggy and truggy. BE READY FOR A CAN OF WHOOOOP *****$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!!


wooooped money??? exactly!!!!!!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Chris, we know the real reason is you're just scared.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jerry23 said:


> When did you bump up to expert? Dang it has been a while since i been to the track.


when i made him.LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so whhos gonna be backflipping at this one?? LOL


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

i moved up when i got tired of whoopin the sportsman guy and started whoopin guys like phil. lol


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

u cant even whooop urself how u gonna whip philip


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

lol your alive


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

ain't worried about you ruben you got about 4 weeks on your motor you will more than likely flameout this weekend!LOL ha ha ha


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

OMG...Ronnie

Where you been at?


----------



## RIK LOPEZ (Jul 16, 2007)

Time for a new novarossi Rueben LOL!! I finally got the approval that my account was activated today....Im out of town this weekend and cant race.... But im drinkin plenty of cold foam floatin down the frio river!!!11


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

whatever. we will see this weekend.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i thought you were going paintballing on fourwheelers this weekend ruben


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

what kind of paint ball gun you got ruben?


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

i dont have one right now. i think im going to go buy one this week. not sure really what im doing saturday. you still got you PBG phil?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yes i do make you a good deal on it


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey hey.....it's already wednesday! Everybody got their cars ready? Saturday will be here before you know it! My car is stripped down to kit form at the moment......looks like another late night coming soon! I'm pumped up kids!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

looks like i am runing truggy to sorry paul and mike it wont be like southside.LOL


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

who is coming and what are you running?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

-WHAT CLASSE(S) WILL YOU BE RACING?
1/8 sportsman, maybe gas truck

-WHAT CAR/TRUCK WILL YOU BE RACING?
hyper 7 pcr pro, maybe gt2

-ELECTRIC OR GAS?
gas only for me!!!

-ESC/MOTOR COMBO?
none

-GEARING?
how should i know? LOL

-MOTOR?
OS .21 VG, HYPER .21 8 PORT

-STEERING SERVO?
some digital futaba one

-THROTTLE SERVO?
some hitec?

-TIRES?
Crimefighters/panther swith 2.0

-EXHAUST?
OFNA somthing or other


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ill be there running truggy,mt,and some elec baby!!! now phil,i hope you can spread out my heats a bit so i am not trashing all day,,,c'mon buddy...hahaha


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> looks like i am runing truggy to sorry paul and mike it wont be like southside.LOL


hahaha.yeah i know...it will be worse....hehehehehehe


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

maybe i could run some elec!!! LOL yeah right!!! since the pro series race at k&m i vowed never to race elec again!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

whats worng with elec?is it to fast


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

o you know it!!! LOL you dont remember me hanging brushes on every single one of my motors? then jerry gave me some brushes and cut the comms on two of my motors?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*I'll be there*

I'll be there running this pimped out machine! UGH!!! This is the pain in the butt part of 1/8 scale off-road!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

your going to have a fun night!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nice tools.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

speakin of tools, do you guys sell the Hudy tips, Phil?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

ha ha ha o sorry no we dont but it would be cooler if we did.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

mine is all back together and ready for sat


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have 3 vehicles to clean and go through before sat....looking at some long nites ahead.knowing me,ill wait till sat morn. at the track to start thrashing......


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thats the fun part of 1/8 offroad!!! i pull mine apart like that every week!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

how long would the A-Mains be?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey paul you got any AE diff rebuild kits?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

nik77356 said:


> hey paul you got any AE diff rebuild kits?


I don't think so but i will check.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok. need one if im gonna race gt this weekend.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> hey paul you got any AE diff rebuild kits?


Hey nick i got some D balls


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> Hey nick i got some balls


lmao yeah ,i seen your avatar on ***********....where did you get that...i about fell out of my chair laffing....


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

someone took a pic of me working out and sent it to me.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i need rings too.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

SOL ask jerry he has lots of AE stuff


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya but he doesnt reply to pm's!! lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

BTW love the avatar on rcfiles!!! LOL. ROFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

dont know on the mains jeff is running the show this weekend. wa hoooo!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

oh....fun.... LOL!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

phil, i heard yall were doin some subtle changes to the track for this weekend. is it true?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

No i have been sick all week sorry. *** i only get sick during the summer


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

o ok. hope you feel good enough to race this weekend!!! i can only seem to get sick once a year


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

wait till you get older! I never got sick when i was your age.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

old like you? aww man!!! J/K


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

yea i got rc cars older than you.LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL. i think i do too!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I beleive i am older than Phil.....i am an old fogey....btw Phil...i was thinking of coming up there tonight or tomarrow nite to do a couple of things like i was talking about to the track.no big changes,just something to change it up a bit. what do you think?
Oh, and I got my T-4 ready to go for this weekend.All I need to do is gert my Truggy finsihed up and my Revo started and finished....long nites ahead....


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Paul, if Phil lets you, let me know, I'd like to help. I'm really tired of this same layout.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

KevinLRC said:


> Paul, if Phil lets you, let me know, I'd like to help. I'm really tired of this same layout.


I sure will, I was gonna do some changes last week but by the time i got off work they were already closed and we can't get into the track now after hours.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

sounds good paul i can come at 7:00 if you wana wait but you dont have to you can work on the track any time you want


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

What time fellas? I'd like to help.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Nik i have everything except the diff screw. I'll be down there saturday. I can give it to phil if you need it before then.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> sounds good paul i can come at 7:00 if you wana wait but you dont have to you can work on the track any time you want


can I go through the gate on the opposite of the track/pit area?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

it may be locked?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Stop at walmart and get you some bolt cutters


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Stop at walmart and get you some bolt cutters


haha, thats an idea but i think Mike will shoot me....then i would have to buy him a new lock


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

jerry23 said:


> Nik i have everything except the diff screw. I'll be down there saturday. I can give it to phil if you need it before then.


thats cool. the diff screws not a problem.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

sorry guys i cant come Today wife has plans and it does not involve the track sorry i will be there all day fri


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> sorry guys i cant come Today wife has plans and it does not involve the track sorry i will be there all day fri


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

dont worry jerry your time is coming one day you will find you a guy and you will settle down then you will have some one to make your plans for you.LOL


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

your wife is a guy?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

i am sorry that was a type o


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry! This is a "G" rated forum.


----------

